# Up close!



## Handgunner (May 26, 2005)

Took this one a few minutes ago and it turned out pretty good, but kind of "grainy" looking...

Anyone know why?


----------



## Bucky T (May 26, 2005)

I haven't a clue why it's a little grainy, but that is one neat pic irregardless!

Tommy


----------



## HT2 (May 26, 2005)

*Delt........*

All I see is a "BLUR"?????????


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 26, 2005)

Can only relate it to a film pic but that would suggest underexposure (poor light and/or too fast a shutter speed).  
Cool pic.
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## rip18 (May 26, 2005)

Delton,

Great picture.  I can think of two explanations for the graininess:  

1.  Digital zoom - digital zoom really doesn't zoom in like optical zoom, it just makes the pixels (grains) larger.

2.  Saving the original in a low quality format (smaller file size) for the web can make it grainy.

Those are two possible explanations; I'm sure somebody else will know more than I do.  Great picture!


----------



## huntin1 (May 26, 2005)

Either it is the exposure as GeauxLSU said or is it possible that you engaged the digital zoom? Just a thought.

Nice pic though.


huntin1


----------



## Handgunner (May 26, 2005)

I got to reading around the manual and it's definately the digital zoom...

Best one yet is right here!    Taken just a few minutes ago as well....


----------



## Hoss (May 26, 2005)

See that you got the wings to stop on the last one.  Good picture.  Is that an alien humming bird with the glowing eyes?

I haven't found much use for digital zoom.  The trade off for the preceived zoom just isn't worth the drop in picture quality.  

Hoss


----------



## CAL (May 26, 2005)

Now that is a good picture!Anytime you can stop those wings it is good!!!!What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Handgunner (May 26, 2005)

Cal, I have an Olympus 740 Ultra-Zoom -- 10x Optical zoom.

I'm learning more and more on how to use it. And these hummingbirds are giving me a run for it.


----------



## Paymaster (May 26, 2005)

Man! Delton you are get'n good at this. Freezing those wings is cool.


----------



## leo (May 27, 2005)

*Outstanding Delton*

your are getting good with that 740  
All kinda good things can happen when you go off auto

Well are you gonna share your settings


----------



## Handgunner (May 27, 2005)

Thanks y'all, glad you're liking them.  Here is one I call "The Landing"  It's was the very next picture I took after the previous one...

Leo, as for settings I just set the shutter speed to it's highest setting and found out that the pictures turn out best early morning and late evening.    And to not zoom in so far to engage the digital zoom.  Those pictures seem to turn out fuzzy.


----------



## fasn8nmom (May 27, 2005)

Great pics. And I am getting such a lesson on my digital camera! Thanks for the sharing.


----------



## Sling (May 27, 2005)

Awesome pic.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 27, 2005)

*Just in case.*

Delton,
You can turn the digital zoom 'off' so you don't have to keep guessing or watching the view finder to see if it's engaging.  It will them max out at your 10x optical.   But you may already know that?    
Mine actually defaults to NO digital zoom.
Very cool pics.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## RThomas (May 27, 2005)

Those hummingbirds are great eating, but you gotta get a whole mess of 'em to make a meal. 

Seriously, nice pics.


----------



## Handgunner (May 27, 2005)

Phil, I did just that.  Turned the digital zoom off...  Hard to take a picture while trying to focus on that bar to see if you're in the red or not!


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 27, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Phil, I did just that.  Turned the digital zoom off...  Hard to take a picture while trying to focus on that bar to see if you're in the red or not!


dElton,
I figured as much but just wanted to make sure.  Well, I mean, considering your recent bad judgement and all...   
 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner (May 27, 2005)

~*Sigh*~ Yes, I understand.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 27, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> ~*Sigh*~ Yes, I understand.


I'll eventually let you live it down.  
Course 'eventually' is a pretty vague term ain't it?    

Anyway, sorry to derail.  Great pics.  I need to change the nectar in mine and get to watching.  Haven't seen anything in a long while.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner (May 27, 2005)

Because you need to put red food coloring in it... 

I've honestly talked to a whole bunch of people.  One of them being my uncle who has read up more on birds and raising them than anyone I know of and he swears the food coloring doesn't hurt them.

He used to raise all sorts of quail, doves, pheasants, etc...

I trust his knowledge.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 27, 2005)

*Elton, Elton, Elton.....*

I KNEW you'd be wrong again soon enough...   
My feeder gains nothing my adding coloring.  It's a flat dish type and everything else is red (and yellow).   
No offense, but honestly, how do they know it's not hurting them?  Several sites clearly say it does.  One thing I know for sure, NOT having it in there does NOT hurt them.  
On a seperate note.  I found what I think is a hummingbird nest that blew out of a willow tree the other day during the high winds.  I need to find it (put it on the deck, it may have blown away again.   )  
Anyway, I have never seen a nest camoflauged like that before.  It was incredible (be a lot more impressive if I had a pic huh?    )
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner (May 27, 2005)

I'd like to see the nest... I've seen one in person and it was a tiny lil' thing... about as big as your thumb probably.  

Amazing at how small these things really are!


----------



## Handgunner (May 27, 2005)

I checked it out.  According to Snopes, it's "Undetermined" as to the affect red dye has...

And we know Snopes is right!   So it appears to be a "you say tomato, I say 'mater" type situation we find ourself in..


----------



## DSGB (May 27, 2005)

Awesome pics!   Looks like you got it figured out!


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 27, 2005)

Delt,
You might find this interesting.  http://www.hummingbirds.net/dye.html
I'll try and find that nest at lunch and post a pic.
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner (May 27, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Delt,
> You might find this interesting.  http://www.hummingbirds.net/dye.html
> I'll try and find that nest at lunch and post a pic.
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil


 A'ight, next time I change the liquid, I'll leave it out.  If I lose my hummingbirds, I'm making a trip to Gwinnet County.. 

I don't know what I'll do there, but I might make a trip.


----------



## Bucky T (May 27, 2005)

That is some kind of neat!!

I can actually make out his wing in mid beat.  Outstanding.  I love cool wildlife pics!!

Keep em coming!

Tommy


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 27, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> I'd like to see the nest... I've seen one in person and it was a tiny lil' thing... about as big as your thumb probably.
> 
> Amazing at how small these things really are!


OK, I had almost no light but hopefully this will give you an idea.  The intricacies of it are amazing.  Each little piece of lichen (I assume that's what it is) individually attached to blend in with the tree trunk.  There was a flat side (which is on the bottom) where it was apparently attached.  I'm assuming this is (was    ) a humming bird's nest?    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 27, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> A'ight, next time I change the liquid, I'll leave it out.  If I lose my hummingbirds, I'm making a trip to Gwinnet County..
> 
> I don't know what I'll do there, but I might make a trip.


You better be coming up here to bring me my Carrie Underwood CD!    
Seriously, open invitiation ANYTIME.  Be great to meet you!
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner (May 27, 2005)

Neat!  Looks like one to me!  Thanks for going through the trouble.


----------



## Handgunner (May 27, 2005)

PS -- And you as well. :cheeers:


----------



## TurkeyCreek (May 27, 2005)

Awesome photos Delton!!!!


----------



## pendy (May 30, 2005)

*Delton*

Those are awsome pic., but now I'm scared. I don't think I'll ever get pic. like that.


----------



## Handgunner (May 31, 2005)

Sure ya will, Pendy.  Just takes lots and lots of them.  And with the digital (that should be there now) you'll be able to cheaply do so!


----------



## pendy (May 31, 2005)

*Delton*

Right now I can't even get the date and clock set. I keep doing what it says but I was not be doing something right.This weekend we have another graduation to go to and there will be alot of people there with digital camera's so I'm sure they will help me. I just can't wait to start taking pic.


----------

